# New addition to my stable...the "Riverhino"



## bump530

I just went and picked up an '05 660 Rhino. It has a 3" catvos lift, 28 MLs on 14" black 212s, stereo, and dipped plastics (i bought it from the owner of Aquaprint Graphix). It will be gettin a snorkeled (3" intake), exhaust (im gonna try to run dual Harley pipes), some clutching, and jetted soon. Enough talk, here are the pics....


----------



## Polaris425

Cool!


----------



## bruterider27

I need to do something to my rhino bad looks good tho


----------



## bump530

thanks. im glad to finally get one.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice


----------



## Bauman

Love the carbon fibre


----------



## lilbigtonka

I want the golfcart next to it lol put me in a Lil Wayne video hahaha


----------



## bump530

That's what my wife said. She liked it more than the rhino lmfao


----------



## jmoore2006

**** man that thing is sharp. wonder what kinda money is in the aqua prints?? you got a rough number he may of thrown out there when you bought it


----------



## bump530

its been a while since i updated this thread...so lets see. I have snorkeled with 3" on the intake and 2" on the belts, added a brace on the cage to support the snorkel, added switch on my radio, added a Viper Max 5000, 8000K HIDs (well i put one side in last night and will put the other side in tonite), installed a new key switch, got a right front gorilla, and last but NOT least, picked up a set of 29.5 Terminators. They should be mounted on the rims today and ill install them tonite.

heres the pics








































































only got 3 of them at first lol the 4th showed up a couple days later


----------



## Polaris425

Lookin REALLY good! :rockn:


----------



## bump530

i forgot bout my Harley exhaust.


----------



## bump530

the guy i bought it from told me he would charge about $1300 to do a customers rhino the way this one is done.


----------



## bump530

Polaris425 said:


> Lookin REALLY good! :rockn:


thanks. im excited to get to the house and mount my the Terms up.


----------



## grizz825

that things kickass! its goin to look even better with the terminators. keep the pics updated on the add-ons for it. btw where did you get the light kit and how much?


----------



## bump530

The HIDs came from eBay.


----------



## byrd

i see a silver bullet!


----------



## bump530

Yup. That's Heads. I'm a blue can man myself


----------



## phreebsd

them tires look good on those 212's. darn good.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

those 29.5 terms may have just changed my mind for tires for the new foreman! haha


----------



## brutemike

Lookn good terms really set the looks of it i cant wait to get my terms on the brute.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep they look really good on a SxS. Better than on a quad IMO.


----------



## bump530

thanks. imma try to get some daylight pictures of it this evening. now i just gotta start clutchin this beast and maybe get to test her out saturday


----------



## bump530

Here's some better pics


----------



## Polaris425

I LIKE! Very Nice!


----------



## grizz825

does the harley exhausts sound good on it?


----------



## bump530

yea it sounds pretty good. its not much louder than stock but seems to have a lil more rumble than stock


----------



## JPs300

Dang Bump, that thing is lookin good. 

The more I see the terms, the more I like them. Price is a bit nicer than the other offerings as well, helps make them look better.


----------



## mini bogger

Man, that is a sick ride. Lookin good, man. those terms are startin to grow on me!


----------



## THACKER

Looks awesome my only question is how do the terms ride on hard surface compared to ur mudlites?


----------



## JPs300

I now see why the termi's are growing on me. They increased the side lug since the first few batches. - Increased the price a bit too, basically the same as the other offerings, but no wide's available.


----------



## brute for mud

that thing looks sick


----------



## duramaxlover

you have one of the best looking rhinos out there. what clutch mods do you have to turn them terms?


----------



## greenkitty7

man, i love the look of those arched arms. what axles did you go with for it?


----------



## bump530

thanks for the compliments. 

the terms are the smoothes riding tire ive owned, although the mudlites that were on it where worn bad (they rode like crap lol). as far as clutchin, i have a white spring and 2mm shim. I have some lighter rollers to install when i get around to it. 

only ride i really have on it was at Mud Nats. the mud was THICK. it done okay, but my jettin is off pretty bad, so i will be rejetting it tomorrow. 

as far as axles, all are stock expect the right front (broke it at nats). i have a gorilla for it now (hd it before i broke it actually). i took the rear arched arms off yesterday as they dont work with the EPI HD springs. its gonna take some modifyin to make it work (which it will work lol). i think im fixin to order some rear gorillas for it also, just so i dont have to deal with breakin the stocks lol

JP..i didnt think the price was too bad...i paid $600 to my door from superatv (of course that from the MIMB discount lol).


----------



## sloboy

whats the problem with the springs??? i was going to put a set on mine. i have the same a arm set up on my rhino and still had to put the my bracket lift on the back on to keep 30 from rubbing (that was already rubbing) maybe the 660 shocks are different from 700???:thinking:


----------



## bump530

they hit the upper a-arm when tryin to put the shock back on. does your stock spring rub the upper a-arm right now? if so, you wont be able to get it on withthe new springs (or at least the EPI springs). they may have made a few small changes to the lifts now so it might work.


----------



## sloboy

my springs are not close to touching the upper a arm,,,but my rear axle on the right side is almost touching the frame & lower shock mount bolt. the part numbers for the rear springs are different for the 660 an 700 so i will guinea pig these when i get home.


----------



## bump530

i thought it was the same rear spring on both? you may have a newer lift and they fixed that issue. on the stock lower arms, the shock mount is right on the axle kinda like your describing with the catvos lower arms. the lower shock mount on my catvos arm is moved away from the axle some but that causes the spring problem. Can you take a picture of the shock mounting tabs with the shock still on? id like to see where they mounted them at on there.

as far as the axle almost hitting the frame, you may have to notch or "dent" the frame. some ppl have heated the are on the frame up and "dent" it with a 1/2" pipe or somethin to give clearnace. i dont have that problem yet.

also, good luck on gettin the springs on. its not easy.

heres a pic of my problem. you can see the top of the shock is nowhere close to mounting and the spring is rubbing the upper arm









heres a pic of the mod we made to the HL spring tool to put the springs on...we tried just using a cheater bar but that bent the bars for the handle. so we welded that pipe to the handle. took 2 of use to do it









i was surprised at the amount of GC i have with no lift and EPI springs set on the softest setting









you can see i have a slight cali lean goin on (about the same as it was before lol)


----------



## JPs300

Looks great Bump. 

I hadn't looked into any discounts yet, just a dang newbie anyhow(lol). To bad they don't offer any wides for the back. I was gonna go all skinnies, but too much of our local stuff is bottomless.


----------



## bump530

yeah all skinnies on a lifted IRS bike sucks...ask me how i know lol. 

by the way JP...my wife may not be too happy with you, since your build thread really has me wanting to build my spare 300 up lmfao


----------



## sloboy

this is the only pics i have with me,it will be 2 weeks before i get home but i will get you some better pics, mine doesnt touch the shock like yours does,,an i got something special to compress them springs! i also left my sway bar off and it made the ride a lot smoother.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

sweet ride man best lookin' rhino i've ever seen


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Real nice rhino! How well does she climb?


----------



## bump530

thanks again for the compliments...

sloboy...yeah you have newer arms unless you paid to have them pc'd black. they use to come silver and black was extra, now its the other way around...i might paint my black while i have the off. maybe they redesigned it a lil on the newer ones

bama...it climbs pretty good so far. it would do alot better with better suspension tho lol


----------



## bump530

sloboy...if you dont mind, can you measure some GC on yours. id like to compare to mine


----------



## JPs300

bump530 said:


> yeah all skinnies on a lifted IRS bike sucks...ask me how i know lol.
> 
> by the way JP...my wife may not be too happy with you, since your build thread really has me wanting to build my spare 300 up lmfao


Yeah, we have too much "bottomless" stuff where I ride so I just don't think all skinnies would be a good idea. I tried it with the 28 laws on back out at the local park a few months back while the bike was still just bolt-on stuff and wasn't really happy with how it acted. 


Sure blame me.  I guess if I make it up to nats one year I'll at least know who she is when I get slapped, lols.


----------



## bump530

lmfao she will have forgot about it by then...dont worry


----------



## JPs300

bump530 said:


> lmfao she will have forgot about it by then...dont worry


How long you been married? - they don't forget anything when it comes to stuff like that. 


LOL - can't live with 'em and can't _legally_ shoot 'em.....


----------



## bump530

just a lil over 5 months...known her for 5 years tho.


----------



## sloboy

bump530 said:


> sloboy...if you dont mind, can you measure some GC on yours. id like to compare to mine


 
no problem as soon as i get home i will get you some pics an measurements, if you can await that long!!! lol


----------



## sloboy

got the GC measurements for ya,,front-14 1/4, center-15, rear-15 1/8. included this pic to show the lift bracket i have on the back to compensate for the sagging shocks, i need new springs all the way around!!!.


----------



## bump530

thanks... i measured mine the other day. cant remember exact numbers but heres what i remember

Front: 15 1/4" (3" Catvos and stock springs set on one notch up from the bottom)
Rear: 15" (NO lift and EPI springs set on softest position)

thats with the 29.5s terms that measure about 28.75" lol ill double check all these numbers once i get it back on the ground lol


----------

